# looking for Japanese cooking knife - PILOT from Sakai - wood handle



## kerry sat kriya (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi friends,

My favorite knife in the whole world was inadvertently damaged. Does anyone know where I could get a replacement, or something similar? Or what kind this is?

The markings say "PILOT, Sakai Japan, Sharp Stainless." I believe it is slightly angled on the left side, though it's been sharpened a few times so not sure if this is original (It very well could be convex). I'm right-handed. The balance of this knife is phenomenal.

I haven't had luck with google searches, so know I'm asking the real live experts - you!

My whole life (as it relates to food) changed the moment I picked this up; it was passed onto me by a most beloved friend. I appreciate any information~direction~assistance.

Thank you,

Kerry


----------



## gourmetm (Jun 27, 2011)

Perhaps you will find this link useful:

http://japanesechefsknife.com/

Would you be adverse to trying to contact them with your question?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Sakai is a place, not a company. Whether or not the "Pilot" knife company still exists, or even ever existed in the western sort of way, is an open question. Since you couldn't find it on Google, it doesn't appear to have much of a commercial presence so it's probably moot anyway. You could try asking Koki at JCK per GourmetM's suggestion, but I doubt you'll get any satisfaction. He knows a lot, but there are limits.

A good knife sharpener with a grinder or belt sander could probably grind the chips out, but your knife would lose a lot of its width. The edge profile is so flat, the rest of the geometry shouldn't be much of a problem (more about that later). Whether or not the exercise is worth it is debatable.

As for the knife itself, from your picture it appears to be a fairly inexpensive _santoku_. They are very popular and appear in a lot of knife lines. It should be easy to replace with something as good or better.

You may not be able to replicate the tip geometry exactly; but that may not have been original with the knife. Whether or not that's the original tip shape, it appears as though the edge was flattened by much sharpening over the years. If the bevel is wider on the left side of the knife than the right side (as you hold it by the handle), then the knife has a "left handed bias.' Since you're right-handed, a right handed bias would handle better. Like the flattened belly, the bias is probably an artifact of whoever sharpened the knife.

How long is the blade (from handle to tip)? And what's your price range?

BDL


----------



## frank gooch (Apr 8, 2016)

I have the pilot knife your looking for if your still need of one thanks frank


----------



## vince huynh (May 23, 2016)

Hi

I'm looking for this Pilot Sakai knife. They use to sell it for $20 dollars at the Asian supermarket but I can't seem to find them now. Do you still have this knife, Frank? Please email me with the response ASAP please because I want to buy it. Looking forward to hearing from you soon.

Name: Vince

Eamil: [email protected]


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

This post is 5 years old, not much available out there for these knives, low cost knives likely mainly for the Japanese market.

http://shop.lannaasianmarket.com/Pilot-Kitchen-Knife-Sushi-Sashimi-Knife-SKA590.htm

http://www.sakaiknives.com.au/produ...ese-western-style/redpoint-series-pilot-inox/

http://66.211.161.134/ImportHubViewItem?itemid=301546487391


----------



## vince huynh (May 23, 2016)

Thanks! buddy. I really appreciate you taking the time to reply and sending me useful links. Take care!


----------

